# SSBBWs on scooters



## Judge_Dre (Jan 27, 2009)

This may not be very P.C. but I am incredibly turned on by the sight of SSBBWs riding scooters. It's not so much that I like seeing women lose mobility. There's nothing hotter than a SSBBW in motion. I prefer to see fat women free to go wherever they want. Scooters provide larger women the ability to fully enjoy life. There's something very sexy about a beautiful women not letting anything get in her way to go out and have a good time. The strength and vitality of a SSBBW is immeasurable. Ok, I'm getting a little too excited and rambling, lol. Anyway, SSBBW on scooters are sexy to me. 

Does any other FA's have any feelings they want to share about the subject? Do any SSBBWs want to share pics of their lovely selves on scooters?


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jan 27, 2009)

I love my scooter! It gave me my life back after years of being unable to go *so* many places.

Not a great picture of me, but...


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2009)

this picture is a couple years old..and i look WAY too excited to be at Walmart shopping lol...but there it is 

View attachment Scooter.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 27, 2009)

And yet I like to go exploring and I prefer to do it with a friend. There is a friend who will go with me but she cannot walk even as much as I do. So when we go out exploring she rides a rascal scooter and I ride a recumbent tricycle. As we pass people I often call out, "We are going for an evening roll."

Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jan 27, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> this picture is a couple years old..and i look WAY too excited to be at Walmart shopping lol...but there it is



Beautiful pic. And there is no such thing as being too excited at Walmart.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2009)

thank you  i was out with my best friend and we ride the carts together through walmart..it's always more fun with a friend hehe



AlethaBBW said:


> Beautiful pic. And there is no such thing as being too excited at Walmart.


----------



## manoflight (Jan 27, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> this picture is a couple years old..and i look WAY too excited to be at Walmart shopping lol...but there it is


 
All my compliments !! 


I will never see here in Italy a woman like You going around in store driving a scooter. I am seriously thinking to move to USA !!!!!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 27, 2009)

When I was first assembling ideas for my Eta Quantum/Dimensia strips for printDIMz I did a sketch of the skinny male character Wrigley hitching a ride on Dimensia's antigravity scooter... that was hot. Later Dimensia became a regular caped superheroine but I should dig out that sketch...


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah I agree SSBBWs being so fat that they've lost some mobility and use scooters is a turn on. And what is it with Walmart? Is it my imagination because I swear I always see so many BBWs/SSBBWs on the occassions I go in there- I hate the store but love it for that reason


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 27, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Yeah I agree SSBBWs being so fat that they've lost some mobility and use scooters is a turn on.


What you're saying here is similar to what the OP said, but not expressed in the same way. When _he _said it, it sounded quite nice, like he very much enjoyed what he was seeing, and cared about the women that gave him a turn-on. He conveys his feelings quite well, and paints a nice picture of the subject. 

When you say it - it conveys a completely different tone. To the point of being unpleasant (to me, anyway) - yet you're both talking about the exact same thing. 

Is this just a question of writing style? Or is it a different type of man/FA? 

Interesting thought to ponder.

P.S. LnL - you're too dang cute in that pic!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 27, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> This may not be very P.C. but I am incredibly turned on by the sight of SSBBWs riding scooters. It's not so much that I like seeing women lose mobility. There's nothing hotter than a SSBBW in motion. I prefer to see fat women free to go wherever they want. Scooters provide larger women the ability to fully enjoy life. There's something very sexy about a beautiful women not letting anything get in her way to go out and have a good time. The strength and vitality of a SSBBW is immeasurable. Ok, I'm getting a little too excited and rambling, lol. Anyway, SSBBW on scooters are sexy to me.
> 
> Does any other FA's have any feelings they want to share about the subject? Do any SSBBWs want to share pics of their lovely selves on scooters?



I love your wording, SamanthaNY expressed her take on the sentiment well.



Russ2d said:


> Yeah I agree SSBBWs being so fat that they've lost some mobility and use scooters is a turn on. And what is it with Walmart? Is it my imagination because I swear I always see so many BBWs/SSBBWs on the occassions I go in there- I hate the store but love it for that reason



Taking a page out of Dre's book would not be the worst idea for you I think, maybe.


----------



## imfree (Jan 27, 2009)

I need a power chair, but can't afford my part of the expenses,
so I'll say this about the big girls on scooters because I know
I'd be right in there with them if I had one! They're beautiful
'cuz they're free and happy on those scooters!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2009)

oh man i soooooooo wish i could have some souped up custom scooter... black with red flames on the side and sexy fat girl mud flaps with a small license plate dealio that says "WIDE LOAD" hahahaha...that would be awesome!!! 

thanks so much everyone hehe 



Ned Sonntag said:


> When I was first assembling ideas for my Eta Quantum/Dimensia strips for printDIMz I did a sketch of the skinny male character Wrigley hitching a ride on Dimensia's antigravity scooter... that was hot. Later Dimensia became a regular caped superheroine but I should dig out that sketch...


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 27, 2009)

See?





Oh, wait. 
Yeah, the other kind are nifty too.

-Rusty


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 28, 2009)

> What you're saying here is similar to what the OP said, but not expressed in the same way. When he said it, it sounded quite nice, like he very much enjoyed what he was seeing, and cared about the women that gave him a turn-on. He conveys his feelings quite well, and paints a nice picture of the subject.
> 
> When you say it - it conveys a completely different tone. To the point of being unpleasant (to me, anyway) - yet you're both talking about the exact same thing.
> 
> Is this just a question of writing style? Or is it a different type of man/FA?



Yeah, I was pressed for time because of work and errands and was writing quick. Though accurate It does indeed sound off color, too blunt and unpleasant... not a reflection of my nature but of a man who usually hasn't a lot of time. I assure you I care very much for the women involved and often aggressively defend others outside these boards. Uggg bad tone indeed and I can't alter it now, next time.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 28, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> this picture is a couple years old..and i look WAY too excited to be at Walmart shopping lol...but there it is



oh my god giiiiirl! i love your face in this picture! it is SO expressive! haha you are so goddamn precious.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 28, 2009)

hahaha thank ya punkin'  my girl friend makes me laugh like that on a regular basis so i'm sure she said something completely outrageous to get that kinda response for the picture lol



Ivy said:


> oh my god giiiiirl! i love your face in this picture! it is SO expressive! haha you are so goddamn precious.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jan 28, 2009)

Certainly, also love to see ssbbw in a scooter, i found some pics or vids on youtube, and i love it, well maybe because i am a feeder so i dream with having a quite fattening relationship and i know mobility is a issue, but in the deep of my self i get so hot seeing that a woman wants to go out no matter her size, also if you need the scooter is because you ARE big and beautiful indeed.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a better picture but I can't find it. It was taken last year at the Vegas Bash fashion show.

This one is from a couple years ago in Vegas. I wouldn't be able to do Vegas without a scooter. I figure my legs and feet deserve a vacation too!


----------



## steely (Feb 5, 2009)

I got the image of a fat girl on a Vespa,rolling down the highway.Like the image of Peggy Sue on the motorcycle.It delighted me to no end.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you for posting this thread, Dre. Sincerely.

I've resisted getting a scooter - so far, I've been fortunate in maintaining mobility without one. When I go to Disney World, though, at the Dims bash this year, I'd planned on renting one. However, I was afraid (stupidly, I know) that I was going to feel unattractive while riding it. Now that I know there are men who actually LIKE seeing that kind of thing - well, I'll be using one a lot more freely. Thanks.


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry... don't mean to threadcrash... and I'm not hating on scooter-lovers but they do zip zero for me...

In fact, mechanised wheelchairs of any sort only generate feelings of sympathy and general pity for me... 

I imagine myself in their place, unable to walk, run and enjoy freedom of movement. I take all those things for granted and they form a huge part of my quality of life... Its difficult to imagine how I'd feel if part of my liberty as a human being was dependant on a battery-powered wheelchair of any sort?


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2009)

way to make the girls who need them feel pretty crappy...



James said:


> In fact, mechanised wheelchairs of any sort only generate feelings of sympathy and general pity for me...


----------



## Ash (Feb 7, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> way to make the girls who need them feel pretty crappy...



Yeah. Ouch.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2009)

James said:


> sorry... don't mean to threadcrash... and I'm not hating on scooter-lovers but they do zip zero for me...
> 
> In fact, mechanised wheelchairs of any sort only generate feelings of sympathy and general pity for me...
> 
> I imagine myself in their place, unable to walk, run and enjoy freedom of movement. I take all those things for granted and they form a huge part of my quality of life... Its difficult to imagine how I'd feel if part of my liberty as a human being was dependant on a battery-powered wheelchair of any sort?



i actually feel opposite this. i have fantastic self mobility for as large as i am, and don't need a scooter in my general day to day activities. my job has me running around constantly, and up and down a flight of 20 stairs as well. now, having said this, i don't really consider myself "lucky" that i don't need a scooter for mobility...it just happens to be how things work for me. i must say though, that i went to DC with ashley, and my friend jessica, and ash and i rented scooters and it made the tour so much better. i could have walked all over DC, but with the scooter, it made the trip a lot quicker for me, and i enjoyed myself a lot more. when i see anyone on a scooter...fat, thin, disabled, whatever, i feel no sympathy at all...they are getting around in life just like i am. while some people may not be able to do cartwheels and play leapfrog, i don't for one second think they are missing out anything. people get around however they need to, and no one needs to hear that it garners them sympathy...they're just getting through their day like the rest of us.


----------



## Ash (Feb 7, 2009)

James said:


> I imagine myself in their place, unable to walk, run and enjoy freedom of movement. I take all those things for granted and they form a huge part of my quality of life... Its difficult to imagine how I'd feel if part of my liberty as a human being was dependant on a battery-powered wheelchair of any sort?



The thing is, James, a lot of people of size are MORE free to do the things they want to do by using a scooter or other mobility device. 

For example, I have a pretty significant back issue that puts me in serious, immobilizing pain some days. Sometimes I'll be in the middle of Target and be in so much pain that I have trouble walking. It has gotten to a point where, on really bad days, if there isn't a scooter for me to use at a store, I just can't go. A scooter gives me the freedom to shop without pain and anxiety. I am actually MORE active than I would be if scooters weren't available. 

I guess I just don't see scooters as a limiting factor for me. They help me when I need them, and I don't need anyone's pity for it. Most importantly, I don't think anyone should be ashamed to use a mobility device if they need one.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 7, 2009)

James said:


> sorry... don't mean to threadcrash... and I'm not hating on scooter-lovers but they do zip zero for me...
> 
> In fact, mechanised wheelchairs of any sort only generate feelings of sympathy and general pity for me...



I doubt the beautiful women who posted their pics in this thread were looking for your sympathy and pity. This thread was meant to honor the women who chose to overcome whatever physical obstacles they have in order to take part in some of the activities you and I take for granted. Rather than looking at these women with pity, try to notice their strength and fortitude.


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 7, 2009)

James said:


> sorry... don't mean to threadcrash... and I'm not hating on scooter-lovers but they do zip zero for me...
> 
> In fact, mechanised wheelchairs of any sort only generate feelings of sympathy and general pity for me...
> 
> I imagine myself in their place, unable to walk, run and enjoy freedom of movement. I take all those things for granted and they form a huge part of my quality of life... Its difficult to imagine how I'd feel if part of my liberty as a human being was dependant on a battery-powered wheelchair of any sort?



If you knew this was a 'threadcrash', and was bound to make the ladies who need scooters feel bad why... :doh: oh never mind, a bad post James.


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 7, 2009)

Ashley said:


> The thing is, James, a lot of people of size are MORE free to do the things they want to do by using a scooter or other mobility device.
> 
> For example, I have a pretty significant back issue that puts me in serious, immobilizing pain some days. Sometimes I'll be in the middle of Target and be in so much pain that I have trouble walking. It has gotten to a point where, on really bad days, if there isn't a scooter for me to use at a store, I just can't go. A scooter gives me the freedom to shop without pain and anxiety. I am actually MORE active than I would be if scooters weren't available.
> 
> I guess I just don't see scooters as a limiting factor for me. They help me when I need them, and I don't need anyone's pity for it. Most importantly, I don't think anyone should be ashamed to use a mobility device if they need one.



I would rub your back (and belly ) and help you in and out of a scooter anytime you wanted Ashley


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 7, 2009)

First I want to say "thank you" to Soup and Ashley for their great posts, they really put it best. What I'm going to try to do is add my own experience and share another angle.




James said:


> sorry... don't mean to threadcrash... and I'm not hating on scooter-lovers but they do zip zero for me...
> 
> 
> In fact, mechanised wheelchairs of any sort only generate feelings of sympathy and general pity for me...
> ...




This saddens me but doesn't surprise me, it only confirms what I suspected of most people, but men (FAs?) specifically. I was very interested to see what type of reaction this thread would create because from my own experience I have suspected that even FAs view women in scooters in a different light, with pity and sympathy and even possibly less attractive.

I don't use a scooter in everyday life. I want to keep myself as mobile as possible and at my size, I think I do pretty well. I do however, use a scooter when I go on vacation. Lately my only vacations consist of going to the Vegas bash which is a week long series of events held at a large hotel where everything is spread out. I know that if I were to do it without the scooter, I would only be able to make a day or two before I was completely wore out because the amount of walking to and from events, others hotel rooms, etc is much more than I am used to in a general day. Add in getting maybe 4 or 5 hours sleep a day and that equals getting sick too. 

As difficult as it was for me to make the decision to use a scooter at this event, I am glad I made it. I had pride issues at first, I wanted to be able to do it without a scooter but then I seen others who were using scooters as well and I listened to their stories and I realized that I would miss out on so much by not taking advantage of scooter use. 

But there is a cost. I've seen and continue to see each year, the looks of pity by some (not all). I've even had guys say to me after attending the bash "you're always on that scooter, do you ever get off of it?" Ouch! I get off of it almost every chance I can that makes sense. Often seating is limited in the hallways or impromptu gathering areas and I simply stay on the scooter so it allows someone else to use a chair or space that I would take away just so I could "get off the scooter". Also getting on and off a 100+ times a day can be wear and tear on the knees and back. Soupy and Ashley gave great accounts of 

Something else I've noticed on more of a man/woman interaction is that guys I had been chatting with off the scooter (they didn't know I was using one, hadn't seen me use it) treated me differently once they spotted me on the scooter. OUCH again. So now, in a situation that is supposed to be a week of Fatopoia or Fat Camp where we can let our hair down and relax and feel 'normal', I have to feel like an outcast again. And I'm not implying that _everyone_ reacts in the same manner, but I'm seen it enough to know its not a limited case. And I am not saying its only men, I experienced the same amount of looks from women as men. And I would imagine the few guys I see on scooters at the bash have the experienced the same. So this is not all on men, I'm only sharing my experience as it relates to a social man/woman interaction as Judge_Dre originally posted. So I am disappointed in the lack of response. Not because I think all guys should feel the same way as Judge_Dre, I was just hoping to see a few more who appreciate his view. 

I'm not saying you don't have a right to your opinions James, but I hope you take to heart what Ashley, Soup and I have said and maybe it will change your outlook a bit.

ETA: thanks to Judge_Dre and those out there who love the scooter babes, no matter what reason we use them.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 7, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> I doubt the beautiful women who posted their pics in this thread were looking for your sympathy and pity. This thread was meant to honor the women who chose to overcome whatever physical obstacles they have in order to take part in some of the activities you and I take for granted. Rather than looking at these women with pity, try to notice their strength and fortitude.



thank you! I would rep you for this but apparently I need to spread it around first.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 7, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thank you for posting this thread, Dre. Sincerely.
> 
> I've resisted getting a scooter - so far, I've been fortunate in maintaining mobility without one. When I go to Disney World, though, at the Dims bash this year, I'd planned on renting one. However, I was afraid (stupidly, I know) that I was going to feel unattractive while riding it. Now that I know there are men who actually LIKE seeing that kind of thing - well, I'll be using one a lot more freely. Thanks.





James said:


> sorry... don't mean to threadcrash... and I'm not hating on scooter-lovers but they do zip zero for me...
> 
> In fact, mechanised wheelchairs of any sort only generate feelings of sympathy and general pity for me...
> 
> I imagine myself in their place, unable to walk, run and enjoy freedom of movement. I take all those things for granted and they form a huge part of my quality of life... Its difficult to imagine how I'd feel if part of my liberty as a human being was dependant on a battery-powered wheelchair of any sort?



Well....there went that...it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 7, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well....there went that...it was nice while it lasted.



Ginny, don't let that stop you. I know how you feel, but not all guys are going to feel the same way (contrary to what my post might imply). And you should never let what _anyone else_ is going to think stand in your way of enjoying life, I didn't add that to my post above. I read James' post and walked away for to do other things and let myself think and formulate what I wanted to respond and I waited so long to return that I forgot half of what I wanted to say.

Despite my disappointment in the pity views, I am not going to let it stop me using a scooter when I want to. I have wasted too much of my life not doing things because I knew I wouldn't be able to handle the physical stress. Enough! That stops here. I guess I've gone from depressed to angry in a matter of minutes. 

You (we) are attractive in or out of a scooter and to hell with anyone else (man or woman) who thinks otherwise and can't accept it.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2009)

I might get yelled at for this, but I'm going to say it anyway.

I don't think James' intent was to hurt. He probably should have just navigated away from the thread, but I know for some FAs, there is a sense of guilt for desiring a woman who might need a scooter. Now, I am not saying scooters are a bad thing, I'm just laying this out. Does not reflect my opinion, etc. A lot of FAs want women to live full, vibrant lives and may not feel the can in a scooter. I don't THINK this is true, but I personally cannot say as I have never used one. BUT. I think we should cut him a little slack. I think he meant well. I hope.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 7, 2009)

I certainly didn't mean anything against James. I know he meant well - he's a good person. It was just that he's the first FA I've heard express that, and it was a reminder that yeah, good FAs DO feel that way (pity...sympathy), and obviously that's not a feeling I want to inspire in FAs.

Don't get me wrong - I'm not going to let that stop me from using one at Disney, as there's no other way in hell I could do the whole park and not be exhausted, and I'm not going to miss out on it since I might not have another chance anytime soon - I just won't necessarily feel attractive doing it. That's not what the day's about anyway, though - it will be about enjoying fun with my fattie friends - and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 7, 2009)

Last September, Mrs Ho Ho and I were cruising along a bicycle trail on a day-ride that would total 55 miles before we returned home. The autumn day was beautiful. The trail alternated sunlit meadows and shaded forests. On our bikes, on a day like this, the aches and pains of old age and 'excess' weight are somehow forgotten, and we felt free and happy.

The birds were everywhere, singing out their joy of being alive.

Along the trail, far from the nearest town, we encountered a very large woman on an electric scooter, pulled over off the side of the trail. We stopped, partially just to pass the time of day, partially because we feared that her battery had died and she needed some assistance.

She was fine, was enjoying the day and the trail just as we were, and had pulled over the better to listen to the birds. She assured us that she had plenty of battery left for the homeward trip.

We were free and happy. She, too, was free and happy.

Ah, life is good!


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2009)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Last September, Mrs Ho Ho and I were cruising along a bicycle trail on a day-ride that would total 55 miles before we returned home. The autumn day was beautiful. The trail alternated sunlit meadows and shaded forests. On our bikes, on a day like this, the aches and pains of old age and 'excess' weight are somehow forgotten, and we felt free and happy.
> 
> The birds were everywhere, singing out their joy of being alive.
> 
> ...



What a lovely post.
I REALLY wish I knew how to ride a bike.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 7, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I might get yelled at for this, but I'm going to say it anyway.
> 
> I don't think James' intent was to hurt. He probably should have just navigated away from the thread, but I know for some FAs, there is a sense of guilt for desiring a woman who might need a scooter. Now, I am not saying scooters are a bad thing, I'm just laying this out. Does not reflect my opinion, etc. *A lot of FAs want women to live full, vibrant lives and may not feel the can in a scooter.* I don't THINK this is true, but I personally cannot say as I have never used one. BUT. I think we should cut him a little slack. I think he meant well. I hope.



No yelling, I see your points.

Speaking only for myself, I don't think his intent was to hurt either, but it did strike a nerve. I have always respected James and think he is one of the good guys, but am saddened he feels the way he does.

What I was trying to point out (and I think the others) is that he and other FAs shouldn't feel guilty for desiring anyone who needs a scooter because scooters actually help us to live fuller, more vibrant lives.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 7, 2009)

James said:


> sorry... don't mean to threadcrash... and I'm not hating on scooter-lovers but they do zip zero for me...
> 
> In fact, mechanised wheelchairs of any sort only generate feelings of sympathy and general pity for me...
> 
> I imagine myself in their place, unable to walk, run and enjoy freedom of movement. I take all those things for granted and they form a huge part of my quality of life... Its difficult to imagine how I'd feel if part of *my liberty as a human being was dependant* on a battery-powered wheelchair of any sort?


I too believe that you meant no harm or disruption. While I understand your sentiments about people who require mobility devices, there's an error in your statement, and perhaps that leads to a misunderstanding. The women in question here are (generally) not _dependent_ on scooters - they are simply taking advantage of mobility _assistance_. They do not _require _these devices to live their lives, but simply choose to utilize them so that their lives and activities are more comfortable. They are not disabled. In that sense - they should not be viewed with pity or sympathy at all (not that the disabled want or deserve pity - but that's another topic). They are just... people... using what is available to enjoy easier, more comfortable and happier lives. No different than those who use a big umbrella or shopping cart.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> No yelling, I see your points.
> 
> Speaking only for myself, I don't think his intent was to hurt either, but it did strike a nerve. I have always respected James and think he is one of the good guys, but am saddened he feels the way he does.
> 
> What I was trying to point out (and I think the others) is that he and other FAs shouldn't feel guilty for desiring anyone who needs a scooter because scooters actually help us to live fuller, more vibrant lives.



I agree, which is why I think it's good this discussion is up! I think via discussion and setting an example at bashes/gatherings, maybe some of the stigma can be removed.


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2009)

Like Judge Dre, I'm just being honest about my thoughts on scooters here. 

He finds them a turn on because they are an indicator of an approach towards immobolity and I find them pretty depressing for the same reason. Its not an attack on an individual that they should choose to, or need to, use a scooter. I would treat anyone with equal respect regardless of whether they are in a wheelchair or otherwise. 

Again, speaking from my personal perspective, I would not wish to (voluntarily or otherwise) exchange the use of my own limbs for a wheelchair so if I project that notion onto those that are disabled, injured or even simply just made the choice to do so because its easier for them, I feel a degree of empathy and sadness about their predicament. I re-iterate that these feelings would not change my level of respect towards a person in a scooter... I just wouldnt derive any pleasure from seeing them there...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 7, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I agree, which is why I think it's good this discussion is up! I think via discussion and setting an example at bashes/gatherings,* maybe some of the stigma can be removed*.



From your lips....


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2009)

I think we all understand what you're saying James, it's just that it was insensitive

There are a lot of women on these boards who need, or just conveniently use scooters, myself included. So to just throw that in the middle of the thread like that was insensitive. None of us want to be reminded that there are people who may pity us for using a scooter (or any other size related matter), especially here in these forums. 

There may be some other lurking woman reading this thread who needs to use a scooter and feels hesitant about it. I know i felt hesitant when i first started using them. To see encouraging posts might allow her to feel more able to use one and go enjoy her life more fully. In turn, a discouraging post might make her feel even worse about her need to use them. Those are just my thoughts about it though 



James said:


> Like Judge Dre, I'm just being honest about my thoughts on scooters here.
> 
> He finds them a turn on because they are an indicator of an approach towards immobolity and I find them pretty depressing for the same reason.
> 
> so if I project that notion onto those that are disabled, injured or even simply just made the choice to do so because its easier for them, I feel a degree of empathy and sadness about their predicament.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 7, 2009)

I was waiting for someone to post something that was hurtful to those of us who use scooters.

First - let me be blunt:

I don't give a flying fuck what anyone thinks about me riding my scooter. I ride it everywhere I can, including my friend Pauls' farm, which is like off roadin' for me.  I love my scooter, I have my freedom back. I refuse to allow anyone to make me feel badly about my scooter.

AND

I have met more people since getting my scooter than I ever have in my life. So many people want to know where I got it or comment on how much fun it must me. I have no regrets about getting one.

AND

Pity? Please - my life is so much fuller now that it was before my scooter. Don't pity me - I'm probably having more fun than you.

So ladies - if you need a scooter, get one. Hold your head high while riding it. People who criticize you are just jealous. Scoot away ladies!!:wubu:


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 7, 2009)

Your post is honest Jim but I found it unnecessary and I disagree with your sentiment completely. 

SSBBWs have limited mobility, that's reality, and if you find that pitiful then I highly suggest you don't ever get involved with one. 

Also Jim is not a barometer for other FAs, many, dare I say most of us know the realities of SSBBWs and we don't feel this way at all.


"There are a lot of women on these boards who need, or just conveniently use scooters, myself included. So to just throw that in the middle of the thread like that was insensitive. None of us want to be reminded that there are people who may pity us for using a scooter (or any other size related matter), especially here in these forums."

-Exactly


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Also Jim is not a barometer for other FAs, many, dare I say most of us know the realities of SSBBWs and we don't feel this way at all.


 
I may or may not be a barometer for other FAs but I can say with complete confidence that I have _always_ tried to understand the realities of SSBBWs; both as friends and as girlfriends... However, I dont think a relatively thin FA, such as myself, can actually _'know'_ what its like to factor in carrying around several hundred extra pounds in their daily life... I can only guess how it might feel to lose mobility and I'm not enthusiastic about it.

Wheelchairs provide increased liberty for those that are disabled. I understand that and I'm not attacking it at all. I'm just respectfully expressing a different perspective on scooter use to the OP. I think that should be ok to do on a forum... right?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 7, 2009)

Since I started using scooters off and on (big parks, giant Vegas hotels, CT casinos, etc) years back, I've been very lucky to be with FAs who supported that choice and still held their head high when with me. 

A long term boyfriend who was with me in Vegas more than a few times was so "ok" with it that he'd walk beside me holding one hand while I steered with the other. 

Did I like the idea of using the scooter? Not really, but it made my entire trip easier in ways I can't fully articulate. To not have to choose "if" I want to go to the pool because the room is Soooo far away and then the pool is soooooo far away from that. Without the scooter I'd likely just choose to stay put - call it lazy if you want, but it's a choice made to preserve health and energy for later. If I spend the entire first 3 days of an 8 day trip in Vegas hauling my ass all over a giant hotel, by day 4 I'm probably going to have something that's going to slow me way down and I might miss things. I don't want to miss things. 

Scooters, as others have said, can lend a level of liberty and freedom that many fat women haven't felt in a long time. 

When I'm in FL this year and at an amusement park, I will DEFINITELY be on a scooter. I will see everything I want, enjoy my day, have a small breeze at my face instead of panting, sweating and seeing maybe only half of what I would otherwise. 

I'm fully able to walk around and do things, but why should I put all that effort in to doing something that can be "challenging" for even the most normal weight among us? 

I don't have anything to prove - I have a life to live and if the scooter makes it a bit more rounded because of taking the dread and anxiety out of a giant amusement park?? Sign me up. 

I'm thankful that I've had the supportive FAs I have in my life... who are understanding about how much happier I am when things in my life are just that much easier and one click less challenging.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Feb 7, 2009)

I said this in my original post, but it bears repeating: my scooter gave me my life back. As others have pointed out, many of us are MORE active because of access to scooters. It's not a manifestation of a life bound by limitations. Quite the opposite.

For example, I can shop for myself again. I can go to a big amusement park and see the entire place without having to spend the next day in bed recovering. I don't use one because I'm headed toward immobility. I'm simply taking advantage of the opportunity to do more and see more than my short fat diabetic body can do on its own.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm guessing i'll probably be ignored again lol

Everyone has a right to express an opinion, but what's wrong with expressing it in a way that doesn't hurt someone's feelings. Especially a specific group of people on the forum. When ladies have posted pictures of themselves on scooters, and there are a whole bunch of other women on here who have not posted pics of themselves on scooters, but may use them, why announce to everyone that you feel pity for us? What good does that serve? You didn't merely say that you disagreed with the poster, you went on to say something hurtful to other people and that was the offense. 

Some people might respectfully come in here and say that we ALL need to lose weight because they pity us because we can't buy clothes at a normal store. 



James said:


> Wheelchairs provide increased liberty for those that are disabled. I understand that and I'm not attacking it at all. I'm just respectfully expressing a different perspective on scooter use to the OP. I think that should be ok to do on a forum... right?


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 7, 2009)

I really don't want to continue this thread now that it has digressed from its original intentions. James you admit it yourself that you are "threadjacking" this thread. If you actually paid attention to my original post you would see that it's not the immobility that attracted me. In fact I stated I love seeing big women being able to go anywhere they want. I prefer seeing fat jiggle when a girl walks. I'm just appreciating an other aspect about SSBBWs that is often not expressed. This is the Weight Board which is meant for _postive_ discussions on sexuality and attraction. My post requested feedback from people who want to honor and praise these women. If you want to start a more serious discussion about the pros and cons of this subject, you could have started your own thread rather than hijacking this one. I feel like just by posting this I fell into some annoying troll trick to digress from the original post.


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> I really don't want to continue this thread now that it has digressed from its original intentions. James you admit it yourself that you are "threadjacking" this thread. If you actually paid attention to my original post you would see that it's not the immobility that attracted me. In fact I stated I love seeing big women being able to go anywhere they want. I prefer seeing fat jiggle when a girl walks. I'm just appreciating an other aspect about SSBBWs that is often not expressed. This is the Weight Board which is meant for _postive_ discussions. My post requested feedback from people who want to honor and praise these women. If you want to start a more serious discussion about the pros and cons of this subject, you could have started your own thread rather than hijacking this one. I feel like just by posting this I fell into some annoying troll trick to digress from the original post.


 
Ah... I hold my hands up and fully admit I misread your OP. My apologies for my mistake.

I acknowledge that scooters and wheelchairs improve the lives of the users. I'm glad that people have been able to recover liberties that they have lost, regardless as to whether I am saddened by their loss of those liberties. I'd never berate anyone for using a scooter and I apologise if my self-projection regarding how I might feel using a scooter has caused offense through its lack of positivity. This was a thread of wheelchair celebration, which I'm not going to lie, tweaked a sentiment of sadness for me when I consider what I've heard from ssbbws who have felt massive frustration in relation to the joint degradation and pains that have confined them there. Clearly, whilst some of you embrace them, not all experiences are the same and not all SSBBWs are happy with being scooter dependent... that said, if perceived negativity in this matter is taboo here then I'll respect that and bow out.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but there's just something really disingenuous about what you're saying here, James. At first I thought it was accidental - but through your posts here, your words, and the way they're structured... it belies a different truth.



largenlovely said:


> I'm guessing i'll probably be ignored again lol
> 
> Everyone has a right to express an opinion, but what's wrong with expressing it in a way that doesn't hurt someone's feelings. Especially a specific group of people on the forum. When ladies have posted pictures of themselves on scooters, and there are a whole bunch of other women on here who have not posted pics of themselves on scooters, but may use them, why announce to everyone that you feel pity for us? What good does that serve? You didn't merely say that you disagreed with the poster, you went on to say something hurtful to other people and that was the offense.
> 
> Some people might respectfully come in here and say that we ALL need to lose weight because they pity us because we can't buy clothes at a normal store.



Very not ignored.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 7, 2009)

I just realized that it would be totally awesome to create an outlaw SC with badass leather jackets and everything else that goes with being a one-percenter (brawling, drug-trafficking, partying hard and being prosecuted under RICO). Watch yr back James, watch yr back

In my own country I am in a far-off land
I am strong but have no force or power
I win all yet remain a loser
At break of day I say goodnight
When I lie down I have a great fear
Of falling.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2009)

well, any negative posts expressing pity and sadness would further enforce someone's frustration rather than uplift them and there's just no point in it.

though, the apology and acknowledgement of that is much appreciated.




James said:


> This was a thread of wheelchair celebration, which I'm not going to lie, tweaked a sentiment of sadness for me when I consider what I've heard from ssbbws who have felt massive frustration in relation to the joint degradation and pains that have confined them there. Clearly, whilst some of you embrace them, not all experiences are the same and not all SSBBWs are happy with being scooter dependent... that said, if perceived negativity in this matter is taboo here then I'll respect that and bow out.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 7, 2009)

lol thanks Sam i was beginning to wonder if i was posting just to see myself type lol



SamanthaNY said:


> Very not ignored.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 7, 2009)

And holy hopping snot - this is NOT a "wheelchair celebration thread". Christ - how maddening. One person here brings up wheelchairs. Only one. 

This thread is about women. Specific _women_.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Sam for saying this. When I read that I got seriously pissed off. But I'm not gonna vent - I'm just disgusted by the lack of compassion. 





SamanthaNY said:


> And holy hopping snot - this is NOT a "wheelchair celebration thread". Christ - how maddening. One person here brings up wheelchairs. Only one.
> 
> This thread is about women. Specific _women_.


----------



## bellyfan82 (Feb 8, 2009)

It takes real confidence to say "Yeah, I'm fat, so what? I'll ride a damn scooter cause it's way the hell more comfortable." And to make it look SEXY? Well, that takes a very special kind of woman.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 8, 2009)

Amen to that! If it helps you to get out and do the things you need to do then that is something very positive and is not pitiable. By the way, I am told that I give absolutely incredible back rubs Just something to keep in mind if you find yourself in CA and the wonderings of a tourist get the best of you 




Ashley said:


> The thing is, James, a lot of people of size are MORE free to do the things they want to do by using a scooter or other mobility device.
> 
> For example, I have a pretty significant back issue that puts me in serious, immobilizing pain some days. Sometimes I'll be in the middle of Target and be in so much pain that I have trouble walking. It has gotten to a point where, on really bad days, if there isn't a scooter for me to use at a store, I just can't go. A scooter gives me the freedom to shop without pain and anxiety. I am actually MORE active than I would be if scooters weren't available.
> 
> I guess I just don't see scooters as a limiting factor for me. They help me when I need them, and I don't need anyone's pity for it. Most importantly, I don't think anyone should be ashamed to use a mobility device if they need one.


----------



## geetar6103 (Feb 8, 2009)

very very H-O-T


----------



## Durin (Feb 11, 2009)

I have always personally felt that Big Girls on Scooters are HOT!

I always sneak that little glance and drool a little bit. I think using a scooter is darn practical. These women are not letting anything limit their lives. I am not a small guy and I certainly understand the benefits.

Of course I am the guy that takes a vacation at Disney World right after I have a broken leg. I rode around on my scooter and had a ball. Hard not to run over slow people though.

James watch your speed or we are running you over.

:bow:


----------



## Super Fan (Feb 19, 2009)

They are a big turn on -- I needed to slowed down my walk to match my GF - she has a scooter now and she goes so fast that i need to rent one just to keep up with her when we go to theme parks. - Thank God for Scooters.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> this picture is a couple years old..and i look WAY too excited to be at Walmart shopping lol...but there it is




You look absolutely lovely! I love your expression!


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2009)

I was recently approved for funding for a new scooter due to my having Multiple Sclerosis.
My family think I am nuts, because I have decided to decline it right now, even though I really need it on some days due to fatigue and my increasing difficulty with walking. I am just going to battle on. 

I just feel that men will look at me on it, and may think less of me as a woman.
I realize it is vanity speaking, but as women we are already competing with other women for the attention of men, and being in a scooter may set me back even further in that regard.

Having said that, I understand that other women may want to use them, and that is fine, I do understand.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 1, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> There's something very sexy about a beautiful women not letting anything get in her way ...



Mrs Ho Ho just forwarded this article to me. It is the coolest thing I've seen on this topic for . . .well, forever.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 1, 2009)

I've mentioned our (Mrs Ho Ho and I) love of biking. Earlier in this thread, I recounted an incident from last fall in which we met a woman on an electric scooter while on a bike trail.

At age 71, I look forward to several more years of biking. However, I do have some physical issues which may eventually force me to hang up the two-wheeler. The major one is peripheral neuropathy, which affects sensation and small muscle movement in my feet. Fortunately, it hasn't yet affected leg strength. While I need the affected parts for balance when hiking, I don't on the bike. But eventually, legs do weaken, hearts pump with less vigor (though they love just as much), but a trail on a beautiful fall day can be enjoyed just as much via other means.

I may eventually require the sort of scooter shown in various pictures in this thread. But until then, there are electric-assist two-wheeled bikes, and a whole arsenal of three and four-wheeled self-propelled and electric-assist machines which would be suitable for me and for those of you wishing for greater range and flexibility than a scooter can provide.

Mrs Ho Ho and I did encounter a four-wheeled, two-person, crank-powered vehicle on a local bike trail. A middle-aged couple were aboard. She was too handicapped to provide any motive power, but was enjoying the experience to the max. Her loving (and beaming) husband was doing all the pedaling. That, too, may be us someday, with Mrs Ho Ho's incredible legs taking the load.

A USA company called Worksman builds (in the USA) a great variety of vehicles meant both for industrial purposes and for personal mobility and enjoyment. I show one such here. I think that you will find an exploration of their website quite fascinating.





*How cool is this PAV? Customized with a windshield by a proud Worksman PAV owner, this PAV also features the Electric drive hub upgrade, Armrests and Safety Flags. The Worksman PAV3 is incredible!​*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

I like seeing that bike, Mr Ho Ho

Kind of reminds me of bikes we could have rented on the boardwalk in Ocean City, MD. Two rows of seats and up to four people could peddle at once. Really groovy...and definitely made it easier than just one person pedaling.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like seeing that bike, Mr Ho Ho
> 
> Kind of reminds me of bikes we could have rented on the boardwalk in Ocean City, MD. Two rows of seats and up to four people could peddle at once. Really groovy...and definitely made it easier than just one person pedaling.



They have those in the harbor area in my home town of Duluth, MN. Someday, I'd like to get two couples to get all dolled up in tuxes, top hats, white scarves, long print dresses and flower bonnets (each according to gender, of course) and just pedal up and down - maybe with a bushel basket of dollar bills to toss to the crowd (they ain't worth much anyway.)

If you're looking for something a bit less sedate . . . of course, you have to bend your knees, along with your elbow.






Pedal Pub

Of course, if you REALLY want to go first class . . .​


----------



## Shosh (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be getting my scooter soon, and I am going to commission a local artist to paint a beautiful mermaid design on the fibreglass section of it.
If I must have one, it shall be a work of art.:bow:

I am also going to have my pink fluffy dice on it as well.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 2, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I will be getting my scooter soon, and I am going to commission a local artist to paint a beautiful mermaid design on the fibreglass section of it.
> If I must have one, it shall be a work of art.:bow:
> 
> I am also going to have my pink fluffy dice on it as well.



yes!! that sounds adorable! i wanna see pictures when it's all done.  i've always said that should i ever need a scooter i will be requiring spinners, hydraulics and a really sweet hood ornament.


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 2, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's always a turn-on, but it is certainly not something that makes me feel pity. I pity the women who have mobility problems and do nothing, either because they can't afford to or don't want to.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 3, 2009)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> They have those in the harbor area in my home town of Duluth, MN. Someday, I'd like to get two couples to get all dolled up in tuxes, top hats, white scarves, long print dresses and flower bonnets (each according to gender, of course) and just pedal up and down - maybe with a bushel basket of dollar bills to toss to the crowd (they ain't worth much anyway.)
> 
> If you're looking for something a bit less sedate . . . of course, you have to bend your knees, along with your elbow.
> 
> ...




Cool pic, Mr Ho Ho!

I happen to have been born in Duluth, MN and still have relatives scattered around that great state.

Unfortunately, I don't know Duluth that well (I've only been back there a couple times over the years) but plan to visit again some day.

Getting back on topic: I have no real opinion of scooters pro/con. They're just a machine, something to make life a little easier. That's all.

There are also many many reasons for needing one and if they can restore a person's freedom and mobility, all the better. Life is there to be enjoyed and if a scooter can help...great!


Dennis


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I will be getting my scooter soon, and I am going to commission a local artist to paint a beautiful mermaid design on the fibreglass section of it.
> If I must have one, it shall be a work of art.:bow:
> 
> I am also going to have my pink fluffy dice on it as well.


Ever since we moved to Texas, I've told Sandie that I want to get her a set of steer horns for her scooter - like Boss Hogg had on his car on "Dukes of Hazzard"






. I'm still looking for a set....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 3, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I had a better picture but I can't find it. It was taken last year at the Vegas Bash fashion show.
> 
> This one is from a couple years ago in Vegas. I wouldn't be able to do Vegas without a scooter. I figure my legs and feet deserve a vacation too!



OMG, I LOOOOOVE this with the coffee!! :smitten:

All you ladies look great!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2009)

Well my occupational therapist called today. My brand new scooter will be delivered to me in two weeks time. It has been fully paid for by a government grant. I could choose one up to $4000.

I just have to accept that I have a disability and that I need it.

It is actually ok.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 4, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well my occupational therapist called today. My brand new scooter will be delivered to me in two weeks time. It has been fully paid for by a government grant. I could choose one up to $4000.
> 
> I just have to accept that I have a disability and that I need it.
> 
> It is actually ok.



Susannah - I think that you might benefit from something I wrote last year, a day or two past my 70th birthday. The rides did transpire - two 50+ mile rides, with a ripped rotator cuff in addition to the issues I had at the time of that post. My feet grow increasingly numb. My arms, even with tendon damage on both sides, can still steady the handlebars. My legs can pump on for hours. (With all that, Mrs Ho Ho can ride rings around me.) We're in the process of having new bikes custom built to take advantage of our strengths and support our weaknesses. We're hoping to pull off a couple of 75 mile rides (one day each) and then - maybe - 150 miles over a weekend.

But if we didn't have such strengths left, we'd find another way - maybe one of those electric assist bikes, or something. In old age, the rules change a bit. It's not only 'use it or lose it', it's 'use it or not, you lose it anyway.' May as well use what we have and at least gain the fun and the experience.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2009)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Susannah - I think that you might benefit from something I wrote last year, a day or two past my 70th birthday. The rides did transpire - two 50+ mile rides, with a ripped rotator cuff in addition to the issues I had at the time of that post. My feet grow increasingly numb. My arms, even with tendon damage on both sides, can still steady the handlebars. My legs can pump on for hours. (With all that, Mrs Ho Ho can ride rings around me.) We're in the process of having new bikes custom built to take advantage of our strengths and support our weaknesses. We're hoping to pull off a couple of 75 mile rides (one day each) and then - maybe - 150 miles over a weekend.
> 
> But if we didn't have such strengths left, we'd find another way - maybe one of those electric assist bikes, or something. In old age, the rules change a bit. It's not only 'use it or lose it', it's 'use it or not, you lose it anyway.' May as well use what we have and at least gain the fun and the experience.



How wonderful. Thank you for that inspiration Ho Ho.
How is Mrs Ho Ho?
Get out there and ride ride ride!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2009)

I am not an SSBBW, only a BBW at 180 pounds, but would anybody like me to post a pic of me on my new scooter when I get it?


----------



## BellaBBW (Mar 4, 2009)

I tried but didn't succeed at sending a pm so am going to give a generic statement to everyone who posted pics...you guys look awesome! Very cute!:bow:


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 4, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am not an SSBBW, only a BBW at 180 pounds, but would anybody like me to post a pic of me on my new scooter when I get it?



I want to see, get a cute basket and some tassels for the handles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am not an SSBBW, only a BBW at 180 pounds, but would anybody like me to post a pic of me on my new scooter when I get it?



Would definitely love to see it, Shosh


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 4, 2009)

Me too Susannah!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2009)

Me....*counting. 1....2....3...* FOUR!


----------



## Cors (Mar 5, 2009)

Five! 

I hope your new scooter is all girly and beautiful like you wanted it to be!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 9, 2009)

hmm.. Ive never seen a scooterized fat chick in scotland..at least i dont think i have.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2011)

View attachment Scooter pic.jpg


Fatty scooter girl.

I weigh over 300 pounds now.

I wanted to tell women who have disabilities, that we are just as beautiful, and just as sexy, as women who don't have disabilities.

This is my first scooter. I have had it coming up two years. I am just about to take delivery of a brand new scooter, a different more updated version, free of charge, paid for by the Australian government.

I am now too fat for my current scooter, lol.


----------



## TONYS (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking great! I love the look of a SSSBBW on a scooter so all you gals live free enjoy your mobility and feel sexy as you are.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2011)

TONYS said:


> Looking great! I love the look of a SSSBBW on a scooter so all you gals live free enjoy your mobility and feel sexy as you are.



Thank you.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 17, 2011)

Judge_Dre said:


> This may not be very P.C. but I am incredibly turned on by the sight of SSBBWs riding scooters. It's not so much that I like seeing women lose mobility. There's nothing hotter than a SSBBW in motion. I prefer to see fat women free to go wherever they want. Scooters provide larger women the ability to fully enjoy life. There's something very sexy about a beautiful women not letting anything get in her way to go out and have a good time. The strength and vitality of a SSBBW is immeasurable. Ok, I'm getting a little too excited and rambling, lol. Anyway, SSBBW on scooters are sexy to me.
> 
> Does any other FA's have any feelings they want to share about the subject? Do any SSBBWs want to share pics of their lovely selves on scooters?





......i am too,i never told anyone this but i am.im sure the BBW and SSBBW wonder why im staring when there on there scooters.i think it's so hot....:blush:


----------



## Orsetti (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello,

my name is Markus, I´m from Germany, married with a SSBBLWSW (= SuperSizedBigBeautifullLovelyWonderfullSexyWoman). And I find this discussion very interesting. To be honest.... I somehow now feel a bit like an alien here... because here in Germany scooters are absolutely unknown. Period!

I`m 37 years old and never ever saw anyone using a scooter here. Neither on countyside nor in the cities. Scooters simply don`t exist here. And I can tell, that here in Germany no one should even dare to be seen on one. These poor person would openly ridiculed at, even harsh attacked. Because here people are very aggressive against fat people. Of course, most people wouldn`t say anything, just stare... but there are quite a few, that would openly attack the person on the scooter for beeing so fat.

In the last years the aggression against fat people has risen quite a lot here. Mainly, because our media bombard us all with the message, that fat people are expensive for all. And many Germans have the tendency, to make the worth of a person fix on an use/cost-ratio. This is sad, but true. Main reason for this is, that in Germany all people (exept the very rich) are forced to have a health insurance. And since this insurance is a model of solidarity (the healthy ones pay for the sick ones), there is a lot of heat here against fat people. I know many people, that openly argue, that fat people should be banned from health insurance and let be died, if they couldn`t afford medication. Because... why should they pay for the indiscipline of the fat people?

These people are simply brainwashed. Not using the own brain and doing, what media and gevernment says is the one great power of the average german  (as always, there are a few exeptions). And so this is in Germany. We did never get something like a fat acceptance movement here. I wouldn`t even know of a german SSBBW, that would be willing to stand in this clima openly. Sad, but true. 

To return to the topic: from my outside view of point, I can only say, that no one should hesitate to use a scooter, if this device would help you, to have more fun in your life. Because... it is my deepest belief, that having fun and enjoying our lives is the real reason, why we all are here. And only from this point of view I can imagine, that anytime in the future people would start to respect each other.

We all have to do anything neccessary, to have the maximum fun and joy in our lifes. I truly belive this. If this includes using a scooter, I`m for it. Because I want to life with happy people next door.

Germany mostly are not happy people. And so our lifes here are lived (for the most part - as with everything, there are a few exeptions of course) with not too much fun and joy. But maybe someday even this changes... I dream of it.

Love to all

Markus

PS: So... sorry, if I had nothing more specific to add to this discussion. But that is, because there are no experiences here with that objective.


----------



## imfree (Jan 21, 2011)

Orsetti said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Markus, I´m from Germany, married with a SSBBLWSW (= SuperSizedBigBeautifullLovelyWonderfullSexyWoman). And I find this discussion very interesting. To be honest.... I somehow now feel a bit like an alien here... because here in Germany scooters are absolutely unknown. Period!
> 
> ...



I was born in Mannheim in 1955 and got to enjoy being with Oma und Opa in the 60's whenever 
Dad was stationed in Germany. To me, Deutschland sure seems to have become a very socialistic 
and harsh country since the 60's.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 21, 2011)

Orsetti said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Markus, I´m from Germany, married with a SSBBLWSW (= SuperSizedBigBeautifullLovelyWonderfullSexyWoman). And I find this discussion very interesting. To be honest.... I somehow now feel a bit like an alien here... because here in Germany scooters are absolutely unknown. Period!
> 
> ...



What about people like myself with disabilities in Germany. They do not even use scooters?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 21, 2011)

People in my country town are absolutely fine with me using a scooter. They are actually very positive about it.

The only time someone said anything was an out of town person, who said under her breath that I would not need a scooter if I wasn't so fat.

I looked at her and said " I have Multiple Sclerosis"

She shut up after that.


----------



## imfree (Jan 21, 2011)

Shosh said:


> People in my country town are absolutely fine with me using a scooter. They are actually very posisitve about it.
> 
> The only time someone said anything was an out of town person, who said under her breath that I would not need a scooter if I wasn't so fat.
> 
> ...



Judgmental people said that about my oxygen use, too. Funny how the self-righteous religious people around me can't figure out why I don't need oxygen, now, despite having regained most of those 120 lbs I lost last winter in two months! 


I couldda' been *HEALED!!!*, ya' just never know.:happy:


----------



## Orsetti (Jan 21, 2011)

Shosh said:


> What about people like myself with disabilities in Germany. They do not even use scooters?



In fact, people in need use wheelchairs here. These wheelchairs are their own, sometimes paid by the health insurance, but not for people with too much weight. These people have to buy their own wheelchairs.

But what I understand from the discussion is, that in the USA these scooters are offered for use by i.e. Wal-Mart and other shops. Or hotels. I would guess, you can rent these?

This service is completely unknown in Germany. And I think, this may even be a reason, why in Germay it is extremly rare, that you can see a very fat person in public. Usually these seem to stay at home.

Best regards from Germany....

Markus

PS: Oh, and imfree... if you would ask people here, they would tell you, that the USA right now are on its way to become a socialist police-state. Worse, than we already have it here. This opinion is common sense here (I can not stress out enough, that this is the majority - a lot of people see this more differentiated - myself i.e.). But since this is not a politics forum, enough of that.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 21, 2011)

Orsetti said:


> In fact, people in need use wheelchairs here. These wheelchairs are their own, sometimes paid by the health insurance, but not for people with too much weight. These people have to buy their own wheelchairs.
> 
> But what I understand from the discussion is, that in the USA these scooters are offered for use by i.e. Wal-Mart and other shops. Or hotels. I would guess, you can rent these?
> 
> ...



In Australia stores and hotels do not offer scooters for use by customers.

The only scooters you see people using in stores etc are privately owned by people such as myself.

People who use scooters here are mostly people with disabilities.

My scooter and all my other disability aids were fully paid for by the Australian government, but I own them all.

I am just about to get my second scooter, as I need an upgrade.

I am realizing that I live in the best country in the world, that really takes care of it's citizens.


----------



## penguin (Jan 21, 2011)

Shosh said:


> In Australia stores and hotels do not offer scooters for use by customers.



Some shopping centres have them for hire, though.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2011)

Hotels in the US don't have scooters, either. Some stores do - but not all. I can only think of two stores here (target and walmart) where I live that have them. However, there are places where you can rent wheelchairs - and some of them also offer scooter rental. The people you see in hotels using them likely either own them themselves, or have rented them from a medical supplier.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

In my area they're in all the large stores for free use while shopping.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 21, 2011)

penguin said:


> Some shopping centres have them for hire, though.



Where? I have never seen that in Victoria.

Wheelchairs you can hire, but scooters no.


----------



## penguin (Jan 21, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Where? I have never seen that in Victoria.
> 
> Wheelchairs you can hire, but scooters no.



I've seen them at both Westfield and Centro shopping centres. I live near some big centres, though, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Orsetti said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Markus, I´m from Germany, married with a SSBBLWSW (= SuperSizedBigBeautifullLovelyWonderfullSexyWoman). And I find this discussion very interesting. To be honest.... I somehow now feel a bit like an alien here... because here in Germany scooters are absolutely unknown. Period!
> 
> ...




Interesting. I was in Germany (Bavaria) this last summer for two weeks. I'm also an SSBBW and due to back pain and frequent spasms (which have since passed, thank God), I used a cane most of the time I was there. Aside from a few people who seemed to look me up and down with a hint of disapproval on their face - and I do mean only a few - my experience was overall very positive. We spent a lot of time with relatives, but also visited tourist spots and walked the streets of Salzburg and Munich. I found locals to be very friendly. Granted, I don't speak German, so they could have insulted me to my face and I'd be completely unaware of it, but I had feared ridicule out in public and was pleasantly surprised I saw and felt none.

Is your wife's experience when she is out in public any different? I hope not.

p.s. - not happy people? I didn't think people seemed any different than here.. we all have our struggles and stresses, but I saw a lot of joy in the people I met there too. Also, my husband attended small BBW events near Munich more than a decade ago. If they existed then, I imagine they're still around now and perhaps even more popular since the overall population is fatter. It might be worth checking out.. maybe you and your wife can find some support and friendship there.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 22, 2011)

penguin said:


> I've seen them at both Westfield and Centro shopping centres. I live near some big centres, though, so maybe that has something to do with it.



When I lived in Melbourne I never saw scooters for hire, just wheelchairs.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 22, 2011)

View attachment Afi scooters.jpg


This is the scooter that I want for my second scooter. It is an Afikim scooter from Israel.

Naturally being Israeli it will be the best.

I am not sure though, I may get a different model.


----------



## retep (Jan 22, 2011)

There are scooters for hire at Melbourne Central


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 22, 2011)

In sydney wheelchairs, scooters (powershoppers) and strollers are complimentary upon request at westfields but you can only book them for 2 hours at a time.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 22, 2011)

Sometimes I take my scooter with me on the train. It is not easy though.
You do not realize just how much the world is set up for able bodied people until you have a disability, and have to use all these aids.

Walking is hard for me now. I cannot walk far, and I cannot walk quickly.

I am going to be test driving a few new scooters next week, and will make a decision as to which one I want then.

I'd rather a quad bike though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 22, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Interesting. I was in Germany (Bavaria) this last summer for two weeks. I'm also an SSBBW and due to back pain and frequent spasms (which have since passed, thank God), I used a cane most of the time I was there. Aside from a few people who seemed to look me up and down with a hint of disapproval on their face - and I do mean only a few - my experience was overall very positive. We spent a lot of time with relatives, but also visited tourist spots and walked the streets of Salzburg and Munich. I found locals to be very friendly. Granted, I don't speak German, so they could have insulted me to my face and I'd be completely unaware of it, but I had feared ridicule out in public and was pleasantly surprised I saw and felt none.
> 
> Is your wife's experience when she is out in public any different? I hope not.
> 
> p.s. - not happy people? I didn't think people seemed any different than here.. we all have our struggles and stresses, but I saw a lot of joy in the people I met there too. Also, my husband attended small BBW events near Munich more than a decade ago. If they existed then, I imagine they're still around now and perhaps even more popular since the overall population is fatter. It might be worth checking out.. maybe you and your wife can find some support and friendship there.



I find it depends where you go in Germany. I've been to a few places in Germany and in major cities people tended to not pay me much attention. In smaller parts of Germany you would have thought a car pulled up and 40 clowns got out on unicycles with horns, music and balloons. It was crazy but I suppose it's like that most everywhere. Even here in the states at times but it did seem more so in European countries than here.


----------



## bigbri (Jan 22, 2011)

My wife, who suffers with cardiomyopathy, purchased her own scooter 2 years ago, because she was having increasing difficulty walking any distance without becoming out of breath. Many stores in the US have mobility scooters available for use by patrons free of charge. We have traveled for vacation to Las Vegas the past two years. Under US ADA rules, people with mobility scooters may ride them to the airplane door when traveling. The scooter is then taken to the luggage compartment and is unloaded first at our destination to be placed at the door of the plane for her to disembark. At the hotel/casinos I was having difficulty keeping up with her on her scooter, so we contacted the concierge and learned that the hotels rent scooters to guests. So I have rented a scooter while on vacation so we both have equal mobility and stamina on sightseeing and shopping excursions.


----------



## MissStacie (Feb 25, 2011)

Popping in, finally, to reply to this thread. I've been kinda busy having a baby and all...ha ha..

I've been living in Germany since September of 2009 and I've got to say that I find people VERY judgemental against people of size. Oh, they won't say it to your face, but the LOOK on thier faces says it all. I've never been stared at more in my life than I have since I've been here. Like Lily said....its like I have balloons, neon lights and a bunch of clowns with me everywhere I go; I'm the spectacle of Rauenthal(the tiny hill town we live in), and even in Wiesbaden I get the stares and such. I recall vividly sitting at my bus stop waiting to go home after class...learning GERMAN...to try to integrate myself to THEIR CULTURE/COUNTRY, and a bus pulled to a stop in front of me...it was a tour type bus and it was at the light and one person started to stare...then another, another..and by the time the bus could move, the whole bus was staring at the fat girl at the bus stop. I was so irritated that I stood up and started to wave at them...I didn't know what else to do. It was like they hadn't seen a fat person before!

Let me not get started on the medical professionals. NO, let me say that for the MOST part, I've been lucky. My haus Arzt is great, never lectures about my size and really is respectful. My initial diabetologist(while pregnant) was a different story, though...saying to my husband(in German so that I wouldn't understand her) "what do they DO to themselves over there?(in The States)" She was a little disgusted by my size and took it upon herself to judge the entire American way of life through me. Needless to say, I changed to another Dr in the practice who never ONCE mentioned my weight and was great. Overall, the medical care has been pretty decent and the whole national health system works very well over here. I only hope that the States can come up with something comparable to this...

As for the "unhappy people" in Germany, I don't know if I'd go that far. I think that most people are pretty happy with the health system. I think that in every country, you are going to have people that are not happy with the way things are done, thats normal. The scooter issue? I see mobility scooters all the time over here, and we actually have a scooter store in our town, so the availability is there, but they are not easy to get nor are they easy to get the insurance to cover as you have to be deemed a certain percentage disabled and to get that is very difficult.

I will go on record to say that Germany is very behind in being "behindertongerecht", handicapped accessible, and it has to do with the lack of laws requiring them to BE this way. The US has the Disabilities Act, Germany has no such requirements, so they don't HAVE to have an elevator in all office buildings(most do), or ramps, handrails, etc.

This is just my opinion and experience living here...and it might be different in other areas, too. 

Stacie


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry that you have had to go through all that Stacie.

On the bright side you have your wonderful husband and your two beautiful daughters.
xo


----------



## kalorie (Feb 25, 2011)

To reply on this question from the inside: As a German FA, happily married to a BBW, but not supersize, I always find, that it depends a lot on the region, what is happening. In the South of Bavaria people might joke openly about your figure, because people there tend to make jokes about everything, but beyond that, the same people will prove very nice and caring. In Hassia, where I am currently living, people will not care a lot, because privacy is an important value. Going to the North and to the East, people are less tolerant in all questions and in the far Northeast, tolerance is something non-existing. The hometown of my wife is in that corner of Germany and my wife often complained about being nagged. Today she says, she hears more bad remarks in two weeks at home, than in five years here.
Concerning the scooters, I have seen them only a few times in my life. They are rare in Germany, but also in the rest of Europe. And noone would offer them for free use!
But in Europe most things are of smaller size compared with the US


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 25, 2011)

MissStacie said:


> Popping in, finally, to reply to this thread. I've been kinda busy having a baby and all...ha ha..
> 
> I've been living in Germany since September of 2009 and I've got to say that I find people VERY judgemental against people of size. Oh, they won't say it to your face, but the LOOK on thier faces says it all. I've never been stared at more in my life than I have since I've been here. Like Lily said....its like I have balloons, neon lights and a bunch of clowns with me everywhere I go; I'm the spectacle of Rauenthal(the tiny hill town we live in), and even in Wiesbaden I get the stares and such. I recall vividly sitting at my bus stop waiting to go home after class...learning GERMAN...to try to integrate myself to THEIR CULTURE/COUNTRY, and a bus pulled to a stop in front of me...it was a tour type bus and it was at the light and one person started to stare...then another, another..and by the time the bus could move, the whole bus was staring at the fat girl at the bus stop. I was so irritated that I stood up and started to wave at them...I didn't know what else to do. It was like they hadn't seen a fat person before!
> 
> ...



All I have to say is....I feel your pain. I've stopped talking about it though because ass holes come on here and tell me I am wrong and that it's all in my head. I will say I am a stronger person now after living here 4 years. I talk back alot. Most recently in hospital and woman was staring at me...taking not a double take but a quintouple take. And finally I said very loudly, I can stare at you just like you can stare at me beotch....and she gasp...LMAO...It was a wonderful moment.

Congrats on your marriage and little family. Im sure that makes it all worth it.  hugs


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 25, 2011)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> All I have to say is....I feel your pain. I've stopped talking about it though because ass holes come on here and tell me I am wrong and that it's all in my head. I will say I am a stronger person now after living here 4 years. I talk back alot. Most recently in hospital and woman was staring at me...taking not a double take but a quintouple take. And finally I said very loudly, I can stare at you just like you can stare at me beotch....and she gasp...LMAO...It was a wonderful moment.
> 
> Congrats on your marriage and little family. Im sure that makes it all worth it.  hugs



Ha, I was there so I know you're not talking out your arse. It does depend on where you go but when you get there, the noise is crap. I hate that you had to ge to the point of gettng angry to cope with it all. It's sad that some people are so thick that blunt force trauma is the only thing that will work.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a question for you internationals out there. Do you have a feel or an opinion on how the law responds when you feel you are being harassed or bullied? I was just thinking about this and usually I am a pretty easy going good natured person. I would imagine though that if fat hostility were a problem for me on a regular basis after a while it would provoke me to turn somewhat aggressive. "Look lady, you better back right up. You don't know me like that." I'm still kinda ghetto. I realize there's never a cop around when you need one but if one happend by, do you think the law would work in your favor if you were to complain that you are being intimidated by strangers because of your weight?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Here's a question for you internationals out there. Do you have a feel or an opinion on how the law responds when you feel you are being harassed or bullied? I was just thinking about this and usually I am a pretty easy going good natured person. I would imagine though that if fat hostility were a problem for me on a regular basis after a while it would provoke me to turn somewhat aggressive. "Look lady, you better back right up. You don't know me like that." I'm still kinda ghetto. I realize there's never a cop around when you need one but if one happend by, do you think the law would work in your favor if you were to complain that you are being intimidated by strangers because of your weight?



I don't think the police would do anything as fat is not a protected category in the general sense. However, the UK does rock for disability rights and employee rights. Since I am fat AND disabled...the law is on my side most of the time. But as for general public harassment...nope...gotta deal with that on my own.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 27, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Here's a question for you internationals out there. Do you have a feel or an opinion on how the law responds when you feel you are being harassed or bullied? I was just thinking about this and usually I am a pretty easy going good natured person. I would imagine though that if fat hostility were a problem for me on a regular basis after a while it would provoke me to turn somewhat aggressive. "Look lady, you better back right up. You don't know me like that." I'm still kinda ghetto. I realize there's never a cop around when you need one but if one happend by, do you think the law would work in your favor if you were to complain that you are being intimidated by strangers because of your weight?



Lilly - If you ever find yourself in that position, just cut loose with a high 'C' from those opera-trained lungs of yours. The streets would be full of shattered glass, and the thugs running for the ER with their hands over their shattered ears.


----------



## penguin (Feb 27, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Here's a question for you internationals out there. Do you have a feel or an opinion on how the law responds when you feel you are being harassed or bullied?



If I was being bullied or harassed in the work place about my weight, then yes, my complaints would be backed up.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Feb 28, 2011)

I think, here in Germany you have to look really ill to be somewhat acceptet by people using a scooter. People can be very direct here and speak out loud what they think that's wrong with you. As somebody somewhere wrote, it isn't meant offensive, but as a duty to tell you that. 

It isn't easy sometimes, but mostly it's said quietly to another one. You have to be used to ignore it.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 28, 2011)

lostinadaydream said:


> I think, here in Germany you have to look really ill to be somewhat acceptet by people using a scooter.



In my 'transatlantic' experience, this applies more in general to the difference in treating mobility between the US and continental Europe.

Overall barrier free access and requirements are much better in the US than in Europe, where they often are non-existant, especially in Southern and Eastern Europe. This likewise applies to what can be legal ground for harassment cases. 

This has to do with legal culture as well as the emphasis versus non-emphasis on individual mobility. The easiest way to observe this is by traveling on a large cruise ship in European waters with a mix of US and European passengers. Both sides are mostly equally astounded to see rather able-bodied Americans in wheelchairs, while rather feeble Europeans still walk with canes or wheeled walkers. 

For health, safety as well as comfort reasons, it is much more accepted in the US to use a wheelchair or scooter early on in the process of mobility impairements, while in Europe the goal is to keep any patient individually mobile and on his/her feet as long as possible.

Health and mobility - believe it or not - are by no means objectively measurable facts, but have a strong cultural determinator.


----------



## nixon (Mar 5, 2011)

kalorie said:


> To reply on this question from the inside: As a German FA, happily married to a BBW, but not supersize, I always find, that it depends a lot on the region, what is happening. In the South of Bavaria people might joke openly about your figure, because people there tend to make jokes about everything, but beyond that, the same people will prove very nice and caring. In Hassia, where I am currently living, people will not care a lot, because privacy is an important value. Going to the North and to the East, people are less tolerant in all questions and in the far Northeast, tolerance is something non-existing. The hometown of my wife is in that corner of Germany and my wife often complained about being nagged. Today she says, she hears more bad remarks in two weeks at home, than in five years here.
> Concerning the scooters, I have seen them only a few times in my life. They are rare in Germany, but also in the rest of Europe. And noone would offer them for free use!
> But in Europe most things are of smaller size compared with the US



My experience has always been the exact opposite, i.e. that tolerance dramatically decreases the farther south you go in Germany. The only real problems I face in cities like Hamburg or Bremen is cobble stone streets, whereas in Bavaria there is a lot of staring and whispering rather loudly. Yes, people will usually help very kindly, when you ask, or even offer themselves, but they do that mostly anywhere in Germany. For acceptance by people on the street and official institutions though, you couldn't pay me to move south of Hassia longterm.


----------



## andyk (Mar 22, 2011)

Shosh said:


> People in my country town are absolutely fine with me using a scooter. They are actually very positive about it.
> 
> The only time someone said anything was an out of town person, who said under her breath that I would not need a scooter if I wasn't so fat.
> 
> ...



I was shopping recently when I bumped into an SSBBW whom I know slightly. She was using a scooter because she'd recently broken her foot. This is a pretty small town, and most people know her, at least by sight, but on this occasion there was no getting away from the fact that the look on many people's faces said,as clearly as if they'd had thought bubbles floating over their heads, "Look at her,she's got so fat she can't even walk round the shop any more". She's a good person, and probably didn't wish for their slow and painful deaths, but...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 23, 2011)

nixon said:


> My experience has always been the exact opposite, i.e. that tolerance dramatically decreases the farther south you go in Germany. The only real problems I face in cities like Hamburg or Bremen is cobble stone streets, whereas in Bavaria there is a lot of staring and whispering rather loudly. Yes, people will usually help very kindly, when you ask, or even offer themselves, but they do that mostly anywhere in Germany. For acceptance by people on the street and official institutions though, you couldn't pay me to move south of Hassia longterm.



My first time in Germany I had a very radical look. I wore dredlocks and I had lots of piercings. My belly was exposed because I had a new piercing on my belly button that was still healing and I didn't want anything touching it. I found that people didn't give me as much problem then. When I went to Germany a second time all of the piercings had been removed and I was much more average looking. I found people to be a bit more confrontational that time. I think the first time maybe I was a bit more intimidating or people could surmise from my appearance that I was a non-conformist anyway and maybe my size was an act of rebellion?


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 2, 2011)

They look stunning, Im only 20 but OH MY I cant help looking and thinking wow your so sexy.


----------



## Lightning Man (Sep 4, 2011)

bigbri said:


> My wife, who suffers with cardiomyopathy, purchased her own scooter 2 years ago, because she was having increasing difficulty walking any distance without becoming out of breath. Many stores in the US have mobility scooters available for use by patrons free of charge. We have traveled for vacation to Las Vegas the past two years. Under US ADA rules, people with mobility scooters may ride them to the airplane door when traveling. The scooter is then taken to the luggage compartment and is unloaded first at our destination to be placed at the door of the plane for her to disembark. At the hotel/casinos I was having difficulty keeping up with her on her scooter, so we contacted the concierge and learned that the hotels rent scooters to guests. So I have rented a scooter while on vacation so we both have equal mobility and stamina on sightseeing and shopping excursions.


If any of you have to use a scooter in the company of a walker, please remember that they are walking and thus tire sooner and need to sit. My ex-GF had to use a scooter because of her knees (being a BBW didn't help, but it really was her knees) and she'd run me ragged zipping around the store while I was walking everywhere.

While taking a second scooter as you do does solve that problem, I wouldn't dream of using one solely because she was, just because I'd feel so guilty about it. Not saying you should feel guilty, BTW, only that I would.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think a scooter necessarily makes a fat woman sexier but it certainly doesn't make her less sexy. Scooters are just plain cool because they help you move about. Both my wife and I are pretty fat by now and both of us have used scooters in the past temporarily due to injuries. I had a badly twisted ankle a few years ago and happily used the walmart and costco scooters to go shopping. My wife broke her leg two years ago and used a scooter then. So I totally support all the ssbbw scooter users out there.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 5, 2011)

Lightning Man said:


> If any of you have to use a scooter in the company of a walker, please remember that they are walking and thus tire sooner and need to sit. My ex-GF had to use a scooter because of her knees (being a BBW didn't help, but it really was her knees) and she'd run me ragged zipping around the store while I was walking everywhere.
> 
> While taking a second scooter as you do does solve that problem, I wouldn't dream of using one solely because she was, just because I'd feel so guilty about it. Not saying you should feel guilty, BTW, only that I would.



You make a good point actually. When I am using my scooter and I am with friends, I always slow the speed down to match the pace of whoever is walking next to me.
As Bbw's and SSBBW's we sometimes need accomodations made for us, but it is also polite to make accomodations for our Partners/friends who are accompanying us.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Sep 10, 2011)

While visiting a friend stationed in Brunswick ME several years ago. (they still had a NAS then) We were visiting a local grocery store when I was "bumped" by a ssbbw on her scooter. She was horrified, and apologized saying she was having some issues with the brakes . . There was no harm done, but later on she actually got me again. . My friend's wife said she was "hitting on me", or literally hitting me as it were, and I should acknowledge it. . Over the course of my stay in ME I did get the opportunity to spend some time with her. . It wasn't destined to be, but hey! You just never know what life is going to send your way!!


----------



## chiribita (Sep 13, 2011)

MissStacie said:


> I will go on record to say that Germany is very behind in being "behindertongerecht", handicapped accessible, and it has to do with the lack of laws requiring them to BE this way. The US has the Disabilities Act, Germany has no such requirements, so they don't HAVE to have an elevator in all office buildings(most do), or ramps, handrails, etc.
> 
> This is just my opinion and experience living here...and it might be different in other areas, too.



I´m sorry to pull this old post up but I wanna say something about what you mentioned in your post. 
You´re right on one hand. Not all of our buildings have elevators, ramps etc. 
Mostly those are old buildings and under monument protection. So the owners aren´t allowed to change anything on the inner/outside. Depends, what´s worth to protect. 
But we do have a law to protect and "help" disabled people. It´s also mentioned in our constitution (if you are interested, Art.3, paragraph 3, 2nd sentence Grundgesetz). 
About the law, it´s called BGG (Gesetz zur Gleichstellung behinderter Menschen). 
And in every federal state you´ve a "Behindertenbeauftragter". 
If you wanna know more, just leave me a message. 

About the scooters. I know a mall where you can rent some, some parks over wheelchairs but it´s true. You don´t see them often here (at least not in the area where I´m living) and if, then most of the time you see older people riding them. 

Just my 2cents. Sorry again for pulling this old stuff up, but I felt the need to add some points, give more informations about the situation here in Germany.


----------



## RoseyGirl2010 (Jun 23, 2012)

Well done to the beautiful ladies rocking the scooter pictures, i'm jealous lol. In New Zealand you hardly see big men or women riding scooters only the elderly. I wish our supermarkets and malls had them because i'd totally jump on it and try to mow down my siblings who like to walk ahead of me lol. 

I don't feel pity or judge those that have to use a scooter. Why should I, They're not in pain and they're comfortable and doing whatever they want and in style. Making a judgement about them using a scooter is wrong because you don't get to see them off the scooter. You don't get to see them carry their shopping into the house, pack it away and maybe start on dinner. If they hadn't used the scooter they would be so tired and sore and not have had that extra energy to do what they needed to do at home.

You can't put yourself in a big persons shoes and feel pity because we've been big most of our lives, this is our reality which we've gotten use to and catered to, mostly. If you got into a car accident and you lost the use of your legs of course you would feel sorry for yourself and maybe you'd be depressed but would you still be that way ten years later? Of would you have gotten over it and adjusted to your new reality? Started making a new life for yourself? 

I hope more people post their scooterific pictures up and to those that are too embarrassed to use one because of what people are going to think well darlings you're a bbw/ssbbw, they're going to stare and judge you anyway as you walk past so why not just smile and wave from a scooter? lol. Seriously when are you going to see them again? lol.

PS to the person that started this thread, you sure do have beautiful eyes lol.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 23, 2012)

I just got my new scooter! Woo! Seven thousand dollars worth of Israeli technology. I call it Bibi, after Binyamin Netanyahu 

I will post a pic of me riding it when I can get someone to take one.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 24, 2012)

LifeTraveller said:


> While visiting a friend stationed in Brunswick ME several years ago. (they still had a NAS then) We were visiting a local grocery store when I was "bumped" by a ssbbw on her scooter. * She was horrified, and apologized saying she was having some issues with the brakes *. . There was no harm done, but later on she actually got me again. . My friend's wife said she was "hitting on me", or literally hitting me as it were, and I should acknowledge it. . Over the course of my stay in ME I did get the opportunity to spend some time with her. . It wasn't destined to be, but hey! You just never know what life is going to send your way!!



I have been using scooters and power chairs for years - both mine and ones provided at stores in my area. *None of the devices have had brakes - I just stop giving the device forward power to make it stop*. A few times I have actually had to grab someone or physically push them aside to keep from hitting them tho - often this is a child running thru the store.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 30, 2012)

My scooter is from Israel, so I have named it Bibi
The rest of the pics are in my Shoshie Stacks it on thread. I am too lazy to post them all here.
View attachment Scoot 1.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jun 30, 2012)

View attachment Scoot 2.jpg


I love my new scooter.


----------



## bdiazz (Dec 28, 2020)

AlethaBBW said:


> I love my scooter! It gave me my life back after years of being unable to go *so* many places.
> 
> Not a great picture of me, but...


Hello gorgeous, your health or scooter have nothing to do with your persona. Am sure your husband love U for who are. I will do the same. You look gorgeous.


----------



## EmilyEW (Dec 29, 2020)

nixon said:


> My experience has always been the exact opposite, i.e. that tolerance dramatically decreases the farther south you go in Germany. The only real problems I face in cities like Hamburg or Bremen is cobble stone streets, whereas in Bavaria there is a lot of staring and whispering rather loudly. Yes, people will usually help very kindly, when you ask, or even offer themselves, but they do that mostly anywhere in Germany. For acceptance by people on the street and official institutions though, you couldn't pay me to move south of Hassia longterm.


I used to work in the south of Germany. Baden Wurttenberg. I even hitchhiked through the entire Schwarzwald.
People in the small towns were so friendly, there was not only a ride but often a dinner! In fact, people would sometimes return with cars and apologize for not stopping earlier. I assume this is no longer true in EU in general.


----------

